# Female gecko tail vibrating



## crazygeckolady (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello, i have two geckos together, i have just found out my female is a a male, lately my mack snow female has been rather iffy when being touched and doesn't like being handled like she used to be. I have also noticed that when my male goes near her she vibrates her tail. Is this a sign she could have eggs or just being grumpy?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

Proberly its a warning to leave her alone , i would seperate them asap


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I too would separate, they'll do better separately! If space is an issue remember that the vivs can be stacked  Mine lives on her own but she vibrates her tail when she's hunting 

IF you can't separate them for a while, try adding LOTS more hides so they can get away from each other if they want - they are not generally sociable animals


----------



## crazygeckolady (Apr 24, 2014)

They already have loads of space, too many hides infact, it was the first time she has ever done it, and doesn't like to be handled much and has a slight bulge


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

First glimpse i read "Female gecko tail vibrator" i obviously have my mind in the gutter... :blush:


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Is separating them really not an issue even with lots of hides? How big is the Viv?


----------



## crazygeckolady (Apr 24, 2014)

The viv is more than big enough but it is fine, it was a one off


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

They shouldn't be housed together, she'll just keep getting pregnant and won't be able to recover after each pregnancy, it'll make her ill.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

How big is big enough? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazygeckolady (Apr 24, 2014)

It used to fit two large female bearded dragons in it, so pretty big, and well she hasn't layed eggs, and its been over a month


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

4ft? Females can retain sperm, have you got a suitable nest place just in case (you have no idea how guilty I felt when my "male" hognose laid eggs and I didn't have anywhere suitable!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazygeckolady (Apr 24, 2014)

I think its a bit bigger, but yes i do, i have a incubator and a box for her to lay if she does


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

It doesn't matter how big your viv is, you shouldn't house a male and female together at all imo. The male is just going to hassle her all the time, she won't have the energy to make healthy eggs if you're just forcing her to breed constantly, it's cruel. It's so easy to make a temporary home if money is an issue, buy a RUB, a heat mat and a thermostat, put a water bowl and hide in there and its done! You have no excuse to keep them together. Even if you put a divider in the viv you have that would be better than their current situation. At the very least you'd need to separate them after shes had her eggs so she can eat and re-cooperate before you breed her again, so you'll need another viv anyway!


----------



## crazygeckolady (Apr 24, 2014)

Look, i was only asking why she was like it, they have been together for a year now, not once have they ever had fights, this was a one time only thing and i was making sure, im not being cruel. They sleep, eat and walk together in the viv, they're like a couple, not a breeding pair. When one is apart from the other, one goes into a fit because they're not together, i'll find separating them would do more harm then keeping them together. I do have extra vivs and a rub and everything i need.


----------

